# External subtitle problem, please help!



## phrick (Mar 8, 2014)

I am using mpc hc with renderer madvr latest with lav filters. I am using xysubfilter version 682 beta for subtitles but it only displays embedded subtitles, external .srt subtitle files are not diplayed.
I heard a registry hack is availlable for it but could not find it. 
Please help me getting xysub to display external subtitle files.
Thank you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

wrong section(this belongs to software Q&A section).also since you are using beta version of xysubfilter it is better to use latest version of mpc-hc.also try latest beta of mpc-hc(nightly build).
Downloads: MPC-HC


----------



## phrick (Mar 8, 2014)

sorry for pisting in the wrong section.
i saw audio section but no video, and hence got confused. sorry.
i am using the latest nightly of mpc hc. also xysubfilter 546beta (the previous build i was using) does not work on external subs with madvr v0.87.6. so i went with 682 beta: extracted the thing to c drive, ran the install.bat file, added to external filters of mpc hc (preffered). but only embedded subtitles show, external srt files are not loaded. even lav splitter does not show the su title track in the pin info: using lav 61.1.
btw xysub has always been beta.
what could be the problem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

did you ran install.bat as admin(i mean right click "run as admin" option)?did you unchecked "auto-load subtitle" option in mpc-hc?


----------



## phrick (Mar 8, 2014)

> did you ran install.bat as admin(i mean
> right click "run as admin" option)?did you
> unchecked "auto-load subtitle" option in
> mpc-hc?
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

i am assuming you used 32bit versions of all these softwares.if yes then try potplayer(32bit stable release) & use filter management in preferences--source filter to add xysubfilter & then try.
DVB Support


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

why not try CCCP or VLC?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

madvr+lav filter+xysubfilter=best possible video quality on a system.


----------



## phrick (Mar 8, 2014)

I dont use kmplayer or products made by makers of it.
Just hate them for the original mpc abandonement by guliverkli. Could you suggest a fix for mpc hc? Mpc hc too has filter management...?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2014)

from official xysubfilter thread:


> If you want XySubFilter Beta2 to always be present in the graph even when no subtitles are detected, open the configuration dialog and set 'Main -> Loading' to "Always Load".


another workaround is to rename sub file same as video file.

btw kmplayer did not do something very wrong(it was more of a violation based on technicality) & it is not correct to blame it for the abandonment of original mpc project.also as long as it is free i don't mind a few violations especially if it provides a better interface & new improved & useful features.try the latest potplayer version from dvbsupport site.it has so many features that it deserves at least a download(& maybe install) even if you don't want to use it.


----------



## phrick (Mar 9, 2014)

But i want to keep using mpc hc... 
I always rename my sbtitle files same as that of the movie file.
Will experiment with settings tonight to get ext. Sub. To work.
P.S. xyvsfilter does work with bothembedded as well as external subs. Strange!


----------



## phrick (Mar 9, 2014)

Just got it to work on mpc hc!!!
Extracted to program files x86 to a folder named as that of  the xysubfilter.dll and ran the install .bat. Added xysub(autoloading) to external filtwrs of mpc hc. It worked on external subtitle files and i dont know why it didnt before.
Thanks everyone.


----------

